# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kaj Forsblom

## Andelin

Porvoolainen Kaj Forsblom näyttää nykyään ajavan päivittäisen M-P 13.30 Porvoo-Pernaja-Loviisa-Kotka vakiovuoron, paluu Kotkasta 15.40.

----------

